# HGH Vs GHRP-6 & CJC



## jnr2006 (Sep 30, 2009)

I 'm mid way through a 20 week cycle.

Wks 1-10 was 1.2G Test EW,

80mg Var,50mcg T3 and 4iu GH daily.

I also included Lantus at wk 8 and built up to 20iu ED.

I'm almost out of GH and was wondering if I would be better running the GHRP/CJC combo instead.

5iu GH ED 6 days a week

or

300mcg GHRP6 & 150mcg CJC( not real cjc unfortunatley though) 7 days a week

Thanks.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Depends who you speak to mate really. Some people are really rating the ghrp/grf combo at the moment while others dont think they get much from it.

If you have ran the gh and rate it then why change plus 10 weeks on gh isnt really long enough to benefit in most peoples opinions. however if you have been on gh for a while then why not try and switch and get an opinion ureself.

try ghrp6 and grf 100mcg of each 3 x per day and go from their.


----------



## jnr2006 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks mate.

TBH I've never seen much from GH but this time planned to run it for 6 months. I've been reading alot of good reviews on GHRP/GFR and was thinking of changing to this. Plus it works out cheaper than the GH.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the thing with gh is that you hgave to run it for 3 months min 6 really. if you havnt ran it for this long before then you may not have noticed anything so i would suggest sticking with it.


----------



## jnr2006 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok thanks mate.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'm currently using the ghrp6/gfr combo for about 7 weeks now and am very pleased with how my body comp looks,i'm certainly leaner at a heavier bodyweight,i'll certainly be sticking with it


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

what dosage you using weeman ? i feel i have the exact same results as you mate,

i like the stuff.

even though i hold water on the cjc ghrp 6 alone holds little water imo.


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Think i will be going on the ghrp6/gfr once i finish my cycle of igf that im on.

Ive heard from a few that they are def noticing a good difference with the ghrp6/gfr.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

LOCUST said:


> what dosage you using weeman ? i feel i have the exact same results as you mate,
> 
> i like the stuff.
> 
> even though i hold water on the cjc ghrp 6 alone holds little water imo.


100mcg of each x 3 day on day off mate,on the 'day off' days i just used the ghrp6 x3 on its own,about to run out of the gfr but will continue using the ghrp6 x3 ed until i get some more gfr in


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Weeman, would suggest using gfr everyday(just like ghrp6)? Or do you think every other day works really well, and therefore no point changing?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

if i had enough to do everyday then i would defo run it everyday mate,as it is to lengthen it a bit i have started taking it 1 shot gfr with the ghrp6 ed along with 2 shots of ghrp6 on its own,will prob see me into beginning of next week then i'll use the ghrp on its own


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just to add i have read many people getting good results using half the dose of the grf compared to ghrp6 - so 100mcg ghrp6 and 50mcg grf. this should make it last longer as its a little more than the ghrp6.

also for any1 struggling with the hunger pangs apparantly ghrp2 doesnt give this. this is what i will be experimenting with next i reckon.


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

i used the ghrp-6 by itself gained 8lbs in 2 weeks :/ probably water but hey i look bigger. also about 10kg hevier on all my lifts and always feel pumped.


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> if i had enough to do everyday then i would defo run it everyday mate,as it is to lengthen it a bit i have started taking it 1 shot gfr with the ghrp6 ed along with 2 shots of ghrp6 on its own,will prob see me into beginning of next week then i'll use the ghrp on its own


Cheers for the info Weeman. I will def be trying this out soon. Got myself a wee shopping list to get already :thumb:

Hope you manage to get yourself some more gfr soon mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hardc0re said:


> Weeman, would suggest using gfr everyday(just like ghrp6)? Or do you think every other day works really well, and therefore no point changing?


GRF has a very short half life injecting multiple times a day every day is needed for optimum effect this is not the case for either Modified GRF or CJC(there is very little if any CJC in circulation it is far to fragile to ship and very expensive)


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

The cjc that i thought i had has now turned out to be GRF, if this indeed the modified GRF? how would i know Pscarb? And would you still need to inject the modified version multiple times a day?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes you can still jab it multiple times a day i personelly would jab them both twice a day AM and PWO or 3 times would be AM/PWO and B4 bed.... the fact it has a longer half life means you can extend the jabs but it is not a definate need


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yes you can still jab it multiple times a day i personelly would jab them both twice a day AM and PWO or 3 times would be AM/PWO and B4 bed.... the fact it has a longer half life means you can extend the jabs but it is not a definate need


Thanks mate. Cheers for pointing me in right direction. Reps


----------



## jnr2006 (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been told its definetly CJC-1295 DAC that my source has.

What way would I run this?

Am running GHRP-6 at 150mcg 1st thing in the morning and then post workout.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jnr2006 said:


> I've been told its definetly CJC-1295 DAC that my source has.
> 
> What way would I run this?
> 
> Am running GHRP-6 at 150mcg 1st thing in the morning and then post workout.


of course he would say this....CJC is very fragile i am certain shipping it through normal postal paths would not be carried out and it is not cheap....you would run CJC one of two ways either twice a week (if it is genuine) or 2-3 times a day along sde the GHRP-6


----------



## jnr2006 (Sep 30, 2009)

yes I can see why you would think its not CJC. I thought this too so asked and was told it was. He's a very good source and has never let me down in the past.He sells a wide range of peptides along with any AAS I've ever heard off.

Thanks for your input Paul. You know alot more than me so I'll run it 2x daily along with my GHRP6 as I'm sure your correct that its not cjcm dac


----------

